# Interested in Edmonton



## joenation (Jul 8, 2009)

Does anyone here live in Edmonton? I've always been interested in Edmonton. Especially it's University of Alberta, which I'm probably going to go into 
I went to Edmonton and Calgary once, and Edmonton seems like a better place to live IMO. Calgary looked bare and just hilly - no trees compared to Ed. 

I'm a big shopper too, and West Edmonton Mall seems to be the best place to shop for me in N.A. lol


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm going to try not giving you a biased opinion even though I was born and raised in Calgary. If you are looking at trees etc. Calgary does have just as much as Edmonton. I get lost easily driving around Edmonton as Calgary is divided into four sectors. Yes Edmonton does have west Ed. But just outside of Calgary is a mall being built that is larger than west edmonton mall and has lots of high end outlet stores (its opening in August). People are friendly in both cities although you'll find a lot of stores in Calgary than you will in Edmonton. Though Edmonton gets a lot of the good concerts because of their stadium. I've lived in both cities and known many that loved their move to Calgary or vice versa. Its all a matter of personal opinion.

You mentioned UofA. What were you hoping to go into? I ask because UofA is good for certain things but lacks in other areas.


----------

